# Gen 2 1.4T Owners - Watch For Oil Leaks



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I mean, it's still a Cruze. Leaking things is what they do!

So far, so good on mine!

I bet that exhaust right next to the oil pan does make for some high oil temps though.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Wow, that leaks worse than our 03 Town and Country with the 3.8. And that engine is known for oil leaking EVERYWHERE lol.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's strange. Could it maybe be environment? I just checked with my lube rack, and they haven't seen a new gen Cruze leaking like that yet.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Could this be an issue with Diesel as well?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, if this happens to mine, I hope it's still under the factory warning. 
I'm shocked at how many issues so far that have happened, recalled.

Between 
1. The light leak, though I showed no evidence of it
2. The seat bracket being replaced
3. The transmitter giving me issues

Hopefully this does not become an issue, hopefully it's only on select few cars


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Could this be an issue with Diesel as well?


The 1.6TD? Maybe, but so few are out there currently.

Honestly it's not very uncommon to have oil/gasket leaks these days on any make/model of car with the paint-on gasket stuff that is used rather than an actual gasket. Our Toyota had one @ the timing chain cover.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Well, I mean, it's still a Cruze. Leaking things is what they do!


OK, what exactly is meant by that?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> OK, what exactly is meant by that?


Humor mostly. The first gen 1.4T leaked just about everything.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Humor mostly. The first gen 1.4T leaked just about everything.


Well, yeah. And in my case, don't want to live it again. I had a 2011 in my garage for six years and the floor has at least 3 colors of stained into it. I am also hoping that my garage will no longer smell like maple syrup after a 20 minute drive. So far so good at 4K miles on Gen 2.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine seems fine and it looks like it actually has extra sealent on it compared to picture you show. Are you sure this is not from the recall for the turbo return lines? Its in the same area. 

The good thing is this looks simple as can be to fix. Drain oil, remove pan, replace gasket fill back up with oil. I have a little over 12k


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

pontiacgt said:


> Mine seems fine and it looks like it actually has extra sealent on it compared to picture you show. Are you sure this is not from the recall for the turbo return lines? Its in the same area.
> 
> The good thing is this looks simple as can be to fix. Drain oil, remove pan, replace gasket fill back up with oil. I have a little over 12k


Could the pan screws be working loose? Block is aluminum now instead of cast iron.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

If I recall reading correctly the GEN2 has both an upper oil pan of aluminum and a bottom one of steel. Is this the bottom one that's leaking?


----------



## richdeerht (Jun 30, 2016)

Already had mine fixed. Been OK since.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Went in for my oil change a few weeks ago and they said they fixed a severe oil leak from pan. Never noticed anything. 

4 days later I have a massive stain in my brand new driveway and they said they had to fix the pan again, as the sealer they used didn't work properly. Fixed again and now it seems ok.


----------



## Michael73311 (Aug 7, 2017)

We have a 2016 and had an oil leak are 6000 miles


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oil leaks are super common with the Gen 2, at the oil pan gasket.


----------



## Cwiggins91 (Dec 26, 2020)

I have the 2016 chevy cruze 1.4 Lt turbo edition i have come to find that the valve cover does leak a bit nd have noticed that i have drips coming from pan side but also the side where my throttle body is at havnt been able to fully diagnose at my shop helpful tips definatly a need good car just hate that it leaks alot


----------



## DLKELLERMA (3 mo ago)

What did everyone find to be the fix. My 2017 has a major oil leak on the lower passanger side. I have replaced the PCV valves, the turbo, the crank shaft seal, and resealed the original upper and lower oil pan. the weird part is it does not leak just sitting on the rack and running I have to drive it for about 4 to five miles before it spits oil all over the under body.


----------

